# Dalquharran castle..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2019)

I have always wanted to visit an old castle, it is one thing I have never been a derelict one before. So over a beautiful bank holiday me and the girlfriend went too look at this one, and she did not disappoint. The castle is situated in a very rural part off Ayrshire and was built too replace the original ruined castle. The castle was built for Thomas Kennedy and was designed by his brother in law Robert Adams. The castle was completed in 1790. T he castle was built over four levels which included a basement level for kitchens, etc. The castle was extended in 1881 and a stable block was added too at some point. The castle was sold in 1930 and leased for a few years before the war too the Scottish youth hostel association. In the war years the Langard school for the deaf used it when they were evacuated from Glasgow. It was sold after the war too a local farmer who then abandoned it due too the upkeep costs off the place. The roof was taken off in the sixties to avoid taxes. There have been several permissions have been granted since for a country club and hotel, with conference centre and so on. but nothing ever came off this so it now sits there slowly deterating . I think it would now cost too much to restore for what return they will get within that area.

The solid ground floor is all you can do and the basement, as all the upper floors are gone.




















































Heading down too the basement. This was my favourite bit with nice light and colours. All the sculleries and kitchens were down here. And at a guess the living areas for servants nd maids,etc. 









































There was something nice about the remains off the old dumb waiter. this would have gone all the way up the castle. The cogs still remained.






















The bridge over the false moat, because even though its called a castle, its more a large mansion and not built like defensive castles off old.



















The stables were in a bit more worse state. it looked like some parts had been used for accommodation in the past.


----------



## paul.richards.up (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your lovely photos Mikey,Stunning place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 1, 2019)

Wow that is just gorgeous Mikey! strange how the timber around the dumb waiter seems in good nik but most things have rotted away to nothing.
I would have a strange urge to get some night shots there!


----------



## Sabtr (May 2, 2019)

Massive. Just goes to show how much wealth some people have. I can't imagine the cost of building that at todays prices.
Not too sure about those ornate stone stairs - definitely wouldn't carry my weight..
Makes for an interesting location that. Could do some great surreal photography using models. (no - not rude!!)
Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KPUrban_ (May 2, 2019)

Wow Mikey that place is stunning! Never really like ruins of places but that is stunning! Nice one man.


----------



## smiler (May 2, 2019)

You post good stuff Mr Mutt, Loved this one, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 3, 2019)

An excellent post. I see a nicely fitted kitchen.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2019)

Thats lovely mikey


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 11, 2019)

Thank you for all the lovely comments guys and girls..it's certainly a stunning place.


----------

